# Building signal bungalows



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

One other thing the G scale industry forgot to make us standard gaugers was signal bungalows.
I took the construction idea from someone on the FB Aristo page and am going to take it a few steps further with more detail.
Being I model in the 50s, 60s to 70. The bungalows look slightly different then what you see today. But they really look cool




































It still needs a little cleaning up and a few more details. Then I can paint it.
It's real easy to make. I can describe how to do it and what you need. 

So who wants to make a bungalow ???









Rocky


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Rocky, Looks like a square gutter and cover? What did you use. Looks cool. 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky is the roof a molding? Very interesting.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Quick post here guys with the recipe and materials needed.
Yes, the bungalow is made out of a PVC composite 4X4 fence post cover cut down to 4 inches and the top is a PVC cover cap that goes with it. 
I used some thinner scrap styrene sheeting for the door and brass rod for the door handle and antenna. Styrene "L" striping was used on the sides - post 2000 bungalows don't have the outside bracing BTW. Then I used a cut down bobber caboose stack for the top vent - check online or in your books to see what your RR used, they were all different per RR and time period built. Then I used some other styrene square stock and tubing for the electrical line to the bungalow. The side and door vents came off of an REA caboose detail. But check photos of bungalows / signal cabinets because there was a wide variety of styles made.

Have fun building !!!
Rocky

ps. I am on my second bungalow now


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Rocky.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice idea and nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, have a question... Is the top hard to get on and off or is it a press fit? I'm using some Michael's wooden panel shack that has two door on them for Relay boxes to some of our relay Bridge/Signal blocks. They are getting pretty bad looking and look like your bungalows may be the perfect box for the relays and looks weather proof. We would put a seal bottom if the top is easy to get in to.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Noel, the top does come off easily. I glued mine down because I will be lifting mine up to get to circuit mounted on the base.

Ok my friends, a few pictures of the DETAILED bungalow. I'm not happy with the paint though, so DON'T use Rustolium primer !!! I still need to put the Jct. sign on the sides or front and the LED status lights next to the door need wiring. But the outside light to the left of the door IS wired - you can see the little bit of it coming up from under the side. It snuck out when I set the bungalow down to shoot pictures [/i]I also want to paint the antenna black too.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a quick follow up...
Bungalow #1 is complete ready for wiring into the 12v accessory power line. I'll need to run the dummy electric line to the power pole too.




























Also I have completed Bungalow #3 for a friend. I just shipped it off up North today.
It is more plain, no lights and has a different roof vent. 



















You can see Bungalow #2 in the building stage to the right. It's now painted and ready for signage








Rocky


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

They look super Rocky. I need at least three. Not for signal bungalow's, but for electricity sub stations, from where I can take power from the Malibu garden lights to my various buildings. 
The detail you have added really makes the model.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky;

That is a great little structure, and very clever use of common construction materials.

I don't know whether you have any locations for signal bungalows that could possibly be on a flood plain, but thought you might like to know about this variant. Similar structures are used here in Roanoke, VA for the approach to South Yard, the old Virginian RY yard. During the 1985 flood, these structures were about three fourths under water. After the flood, NS raised them unto open steel safety tread platforms, supported on nine foot I beams. Of course, the platforms have safety railings surrounding them, except for the entrance area. There are no steps, as a way to discourage vandalism. Signal maintainers bring a ladder for getting to the platform.

Don't know whether you could use a variant like this, but thought I would describe it just in case.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Rocky- Great looking bungalows!! 


-Kevin.


----------

